# Blade problems



## Irritated (Jun 28, 2013)

I have been a scroller for about 9 years so I'm not a newby. After working with a cheap little Dremel and loving the work I decided to splurge for an Excalibur about two years ago. I was disappointed with it out of the box. As long as I stay with 1/4 to 1/2 inch material all is well. The problem is that I like to work with walnut and cherry, and I like to do compound projects. I have had nothing but problems with the quick release blade holders (particularly the bottom). Even though I am careful not to push the material through too fast the blade loosens about every inch or so and I have to stop the work, loosen the tension and reset the blade. I have printed out the PDF file on the subject and still have the problem to spite following the directions to the letter. It has become so frusterating that I have all but given up scrolling. But, the checker set I made for my grandaughter was stolen in a robbery a few weeks ago and she was devastated, sooo I find myself back on the demon Excalibur and cursing it. Ohhh for my little reliable Dremel. If anyone has any information that might be helpful I would be forever grateful. I know the problem isn't common to all Excaliburs and there must be a solution out there. I would really love to enjoy scrolling again and I still have hope. 
Thanks for any thoughts on the subject.
Suzy Stitcher


----------



## oldwormy (Mar 23, 2013)

I am not familiar with the Excalibur saw blade holders but I always use sandpaper to clean each end of the blade before I insert it into the holder. This removes any residue left on the blade from the factory and will help the blade slipping problem.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

HMMM , my wife is a professional scroller. We got our first Excaliber last fall and has all other saws she has had beat hands down. She uses about a gross and a half of blades a month and saws 95% 1/2 to 3/4 hardwood, walnut , cherry , maple , ash etc. Never had a minutes problem with the blade clamps. I would advise to call Ray and ask for advice. 
[email protected]
800-462-3353


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I would also suggest running sandpaper through the blade holder slots. Just a bit odd dust or oil can cause this problem on any saw that uses plain end blades. 
MIKE


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I am late to this post, but I was wondering if you were using mineral spirits to clean the blades before installing them? Many blades are packaged with an oily coating to help retard rust and you need to clean them thoroughly before using them. I keep a small jar of mineral spirits near the saw for this. I unwrap the dozen blades and dip each end into the mineral spirits. I then fan them out on a paper towel and gently wipe as much of the mineral spirits as I am able off the ends. As a final precaution, I give them a shot of Windex on each end to remove all of the mineral spirits. and wipe. I then keep them loosely rolled in a paper towel so I know which ones are clean.

I realize this sounds like a process, but it goes really quickly and helps tremendously with the slipping problem. (I have an Excalibur as well and it can sometimes be a problem.)

One thing to remember, if you have installed a blade without cleaning it, you have in essence "contaminated" the blade holders on the saw and you need to remove the set screws and clean the parts that come into contact (the area that you have sanded) to make sure that there is no residue there. It doesn't help to clean the blades if the oil has spread to the holder. It will perpetuate the problem.

One other thought if you covered this is to make sure you are sanding flat on the holders, and use very fine grit paper. You don't want to angle or alter the shape of the holders, as it will again perpetuate the problem.

I hope you have found a solution to your problem. It would be a shame to see you give up something you otherwise like because of a nagging issue such as this. I hope this works for you and that you find a solution. 

Take care, Sheila


----------

